# Flap procedure



## Elly (Mar 31, 2011)

How would you code this.... A bilateral island pedicle and a bilateral rhomboid transposition flap were meticulously designed and oulined in such manner as a to recontruct the defect, to preserve the contour of the area.
The flap was designed and incised down to the subcutaneous tissue and appropriate underminings were performed. The flap was then moved into th primary defect which measured 7.0cmx6.0cm=42.0 sq cm and sutured into place. The surgical site was undetermined to distance of 2.0cm. Redundant tissue was excised and discarded in an appropriate fashion. 5-0 Vicryl sutures wers meticulously placed resulting in little to no tensionon the wound edge subcutaneously utilizing an interrupted stitch. 5-0 Novafil sutures were meticulously placed cutaneously utilizing a running stitch. Total amount of 1 percent lidocaine with eoinephrine used was 18ml. Size of pre-closure defect was 2.9cm. The dimensions of the final repair were 42.0 sq cm. 

Thank you,

Elly


----------



## surgonc87 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great documentation. I would use 14301

MS


----------

